# Calcium Nitrate Question



## sunshine (Jun 28, 2009)

After learning a great deal from the CHC thread,
now I need to find calcium nitrate for the soak. I have
epsom salt already.

Question(s):

Does it matter if it is "ammonium calcium nitrate" or
should it be "calcium nitrate tetrahydrate"?

I ask because needing only a small quantity, and shipping
is higher than the smallest amount of product I can order,
ebay seemed the best place to look.

I found the smaller quantities - but am not sure which to
purchase.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2009)

the second one (calcium nitrate tetrahydrate) is often used in cell culture, or if you need to apply calcium solution to plant leaves to offset calcium deficiency. when we used to grow poinsettias we used the solution applied to the early bracts so that there wasn't leaf/bract edge burn because of the bract growing faster than the plant could supply calcium to it. i've never used the CAN or calcium ammonium nitrate; looking it up showed half nitrate and half ammonium forms of nitrogen. I'd have to look again, but I think in general what people are adding to their fertilizer is plain calcium nitrate which is usually the form 15.5-0-0, which has maybe a half or one percent roughly of ammonium, not enough to speak of. if you are adding calcium nitrate to buffer or raise the pH, then using calcium ammonium nitrate won't likely do that (I could be wrong) as the ammonium will definitely add to lowering the pH. you may be able to use the CAN as part of your fertilizer if it works for you somehow, but for plain addition of calcium to the media or trying to help buffer or raise the pH a bit, the plain calcium nitrate is probably better. also I'm pretty sure the calcium nitrate being referred to for rinsing chc's is the 15.5-0-0 type (which is what I used)

also known as norwegian saltpeter, 15.5-0-0 calcium nitrate can be found in a lot of ag and hydroponics stores (found some right away on amazon.com and a bunch of hydroponics places, some as low as $7.95/lb (U.S.). probably a local hydroponics place would have it available for less shipping


----------



## sunshine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, it is available online for 7.95 for 5# -- only shipping is 12.95.

That was why I was seeking the smaller quantities on ebay.
The closest hydroponic store is in the next state. Their 
shipping price is the same.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe you could check your local extension agent or look for a department or other gardening store, to ask or look for the fertilizer. also maybe you can search through all the online stores to see if there is one that will give a deal on shipping...


----------



## sunshine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, or just sell a small enough quantity to 
soak my CHC!


----------



## sunshine (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I have found one pound with free shipping.

Q. Does someone know how much loose CHC (it is not 
compressed) that will treat in cation exchange/soaking?


PS: It came from Roberts Flower Supply


----------



## hardy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I just searched the web abt ammonium calcium nitrate.

Looks like it's a mixture of ammonium nitrate and calcium nitrate.
the links:

http://rosewood.huikwang.com/big5/chemical/pro_supp.asp

www.bsmi.gov.tw/wSite/public/Data/f1221459323812.doc (in Chinese)

Ammonium nitrate is a nitrogen fertilizer.
Calcium nitrate is both nitrogen fertilizer and calcium supplement.

Found some data on its properties too: 

The data below refer to changes after 1 g of the fertilizer is dissolved in 50 mL water.

編號 (#no): 1 
肥料名 (fertilizer name): 硝酸銨鈣 (ammonium calcium nitrate)
溶解前溫度 （℃）(temp before addition): 21
溶解後溫度（℃）(temp after it dissolves): 20
pH值 (pH value): 7.72

from http://homepage.ntu.edu.tw/~b94608014/fertilization.htm (in Chinese)


----------



## Ray (Jun 29, 2009)

When I use calcium nitrate for soaking CHC (I sell it too), I use 1 tablespoon per gallon of rinse water.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 29, 2009)

Ray thanks! I wish I would have known (remembered at least to look)
that you had it before I ordered that pound.

Alas, it won't last and I'll remember next time that you have it.

Thanks again for the ratio - just what I needed.


----------

